# identification of conduits, devices, systems



## jmellc (Feb 25, 2011)

I don't have that book handy, but labeling conduits anywhere is a plus. I worked a prison med ctr where labeling was spec'd. We color coded too. I forget details; I think we did black for 120, orange for 277, green for LV, etc. Quick blast of spray paint on ends of conduits. Panel man tubed his ends with paper tubes, painted, pulled them off. Very neat & quick. All stubouts from panel room were uniform & pro looking.


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

I've done some university and hospital work that had their own color coding. We used colored pipe (again a spec, not a code) It works out nice, but you really have to stay on top of how much material you have/need. When you need red and you're staring at 2000' of blue, it doesn't work out too well.


----------



## jmellc (Feb 25, 2011)

goose134 said:


> I've done some university and hospital work that had their own color coding. We used colored pipe (again a spec, not a code) It works out nice, but you really have to stay on top of how much material you have/need. When you need red and you're staring at 2000' of blue, it doesn't work out too well.


For sure, must count & look ahead constantly. Similar to keeping MC cable in colors other than black/white. Order too little & run out mid day. Too much & no use for it. Can be returned, but 1 more thing to have to do.


----------



## tweak (Oct 3, 2010)

at a factory we worked at it was speced that every section of conduit had it's own conduit identification chit, similar to what the plumbers and pipe fitters do. it was brass and about the size of a poker chip with the panel number, raceway number, and which circuits were in it. they were also numerically in sequence from the start. was a pain to do but on subsequent visits has made tracing circuits for troubleshooting and additions very easy.


----------



## jmellc (Feb 25, 2011)

tweak said:


> at a factory we worked at it was speced that every section of conduit had it's own conduit identification chit, similar to what the plumbers and pipe fitters do. it was brass and about the size of a poker chip with the panel number, raceway number, and which circuits were in it. they were also numerically in sequence from the start. was a pain to do but on subsequent visits has made tracing circuits for troubleshooting and additions very easy.


Yes, the better the labeling/ID at installation, the easier for anything down the road. Good marking has often been haphazard & spotty but is worth the time.


----------



## bullmike (Jun 13, 2011)

Yes I been at factories that had those "brass chits" for panel identification. The shipyard I work at now is not as sophisticated but the panels are labeled. :thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

sparky=t said:


> looking for information regarding labeling for a out patient surgery center, (ambulatory care).
> I am looking in nfpa 101, 99, and 70, anyone know of article numbers i should we looking at? Thanks


2011 nec article 517—health care facilities


----------

